# Pain medicine options



## brerask (Nov 5, 2015)

What kind of options do we have for pain medicine to keep in hand?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I know people use Banamine, but I think that is vet Rx. It is injectable I believe. I have never used it. 

Otherwise I know Molly from Fiasco Farms makes a tincture called Ow Eze. I have heard good things.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use aspirin made for horses or livestock. It is in crystal form and usually tasteless or apple flavored.

I also use Banamine injectable or Dexamethasone, depending on what is causing the pain.


----------



## brerask (Nov 5, 2015)

I try to keep banamine on hand. I bought a buck last weekend and the last trimmed him way to short to quick, right as I got there. I brought him home and he's so sore, (she trimmed past the sight of pink). I would like to get him a little relief :/


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I know I have read people using baby aspirin, would like to know the doses if anyone can chime in...


----------



## brerask (Nov 5, 2015)

I just found a dose of aspirin 325mg, 1 tablet per 10lbs? That's seems like a lot!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Do they have the dosage listing under the medicine dosage thread? I know goats are different because they digest as a ruminant.


----------



## brerask (Nov 5, 2015)

That's where I found it. Just was hoping to chat with someone who's used it. I taped him Saturday and he came in at 250 lbs.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats metabolize aspirin ( and all drugs) super fast. So the dosage of a 325 mg aspirin per 10# body weight is correct!


----------



## heidi2016 (Feb 24, 2016)

Rise_and_shine_ranch Ow-Eze does work very well here is the link to her website http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/ow-eze
 maybe try 
http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/aches-n-painz-salve
Enjoy!


----------



## brerask (Nov 5, 2015)

How about hoof scald?


----------

